# Clean '39 Roadmaster on Ebay ?



## Wayne Adam (Mar 11, 2014)

Not mine, just thought I would post the link.
 Beautiful bike, what's original, what's not ? Price?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-War...0-039-s-/141218576841?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll bite:
Looks like a repaint to me. Straight-gauge spokes, 4-flat nipples, Post-war Bendix hub, looks like threaded fender rivets. Repro drop stand, wrong bolts in it. Seat appears to have been recovered and not original to bike.

pics from ebay listing


----------



## RandomParts (Mar 11, 2014)

Cool looking bike.  I believe that the chainguard with the horizontal rear bracket is post-war, as is that style of rack.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 11, 2014)

*Here is my original '39 CWC "Fleet Wing"*

Here is a picture of my all original 1939 ( except grips & pedals), CWC "Fleet Wing" Roadmaster.
Use this to compare to the one listed on Ebay.
 Also notice that mine has the very rare, factory option "Electric Seat Light" I believe that this light was only offered for a couple of years.
                                                                                                                    Wayne


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 11, 2014)

*Fork*

Fork on ebay bike is postwar also.


----------

